# Scouting Pheasants



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

When you North Dakota pheasant hunters are out driving around looking for a place to hunt pheasants, what kind of landscape will make you stop the car and start hunting if it's public ground, or approach a farmer to seek permission to hunt? In other words, what kinds of crops, cover, unusual features or combinations of landscape are you looking for that always seem to produce birds for you? I come out alone to visit friends every year in the southcentral part of the state, and thought I'd give it a try this year, just me and my lab. Not looking for gps coordinates, just some general guidelines on what to look for from other successful hunters.


----------



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh, and thanks in advance!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If I see birds, I like to hunt that type of ground!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It depends on what time of year.....

Early season pretty must any cover that looks like it could hold birds. But this cover needs to have a food source by it.....corn, bean, sunflowers, etc.

Late season.....Cat Tails....and thick CRP that is not matted down with snow or blown down. I also like hunting windrows.....Great late season cover!

I hope this will help you a little.


----------

